# Anyone use a Humminbird 798c si unit?



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you change the orientation of the screen on the 798 so the boat icon faces the right side of the screen instead of the top?


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/
This is the unofficial Humminbird web site.* If it can be done someone there will know.
I'm not sure if the site is run by Humminbird but I do know they are always Humminbird employee's posting there.

Dallas


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

An excellent site. They even have links to youtube on how to download their latest software upgrades.


----------

